# PANAMA CITY - The Bernai Velarde Collection



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*PANAMA CITY - The Bernai Velarde Collection + (other asstd. bonus pics)*

*Birdseye Views*
*(Source)*​ 






 






 
*Panama City through the lens of Bernai Velarde*

*0*








*1*








*2*








*3*








*4*








*5*








*6*








*7*








*8*








*9*








*10*








*11*








*12*








*13*








*14*








*15*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos of Panama city


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Panama has a really nice skyline imo. The waterfront looks great! :cheers:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Fantastic looking skyline.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Interesting. What is the source of the current building boom?


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

miau said:


> Interesting. What is the source of the current building boom?


*Foreign investment. For some perspective play the video below.*






*For a plethora of hypotheses, Google-search the term "Panama Construction Boom" and select the answer you like best...*


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ Interesting, it seems to be another real estate bubble like in Dubai.


----------



## Kenneth26 (Jul 14, 2009)

miau said:


> ^^ Interesting, it seems to be another real estate bubble like in Dubai.


Nope, Panama has hold the crisis and it realty is strong, and unlike dubai the goverment dont invest in the construction of buildings. =)


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

*Pictures of Panama - Fotos de Panama*

Punta Paitilla









Vista desde Costa del Este









Costa del Este, Panama









Vista desde El Cerro Ancon, Panama









Ciudad de Panama









Punta Paitilla - Punta Pacifica









Vista desde Amador









Punta Paitilla









Balboa









Amador









Punta Pacifica









Ciudad desde Casco Viejo [City as Seen from the Old Downtown]









Reflejos de Panama









Iglesia El Carmen









Puente de Las Americas









Canal de Panama









Canal de Panama









Amador


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, absolutely beautiful photos. So nice too to see so much construction going on.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*PANAMA CITY AT GROUND LEVEL - HD Video tour of the Waterfront Promenade*

*Calidonia to Punta Paitilla*





*Punta Paitilla to Calidonia*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*San Felipe (aka Casco Viejo) - colonial quarter









Las Bovedas seawall promenade






*


----------



## arturro666 (Mar 21, 2009)

Post some pics of people please.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

arturro666 said:


> Post some pics of people please.


*Pedestrian Shopping thoroughfare









Food court at Albrook mall and transit terminal









Aboard Panama Canal Railway car









Embera Natives - one of the indigenous peoples of Panama







*

*Pollera(female)/Montuno(male) - traditional folkloric garb *


----------



## arturro666 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hehe thanks. Panama looks amazing, so exotic.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Courtesy of Alberto Fernandez*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos from Panama city once again


----------



## Fabian2412 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice skyline,its looks great!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome! It's like a petit Dubai in Central America.


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

Calle 50










Bahia de Panama



















Punta Paitilla


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again very nice photos from Panama city


----------



## fredis (Apr 29, 2009)

Love such kind of houses. Those comi-block looks not so nice...


----------



## tgabriel19 (Jan 11, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Panama city density... amazing photo


Wow, truly amazing.
BUt theres nothing like personally experiencing Panama and the many things this small country has to offer


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

tgabriel19 said:


> Wow, truly amazing.
> BUt theres nothing like personally experiencing Panama and the many things this small country has to offer


*Hmm... Are you speaking from personal experience?*


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

Procuraduria de la Administracion










Casco Viejo










Casco Viejo










Punta Pacifica


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

Costa del Este










Revolution Tower










Punta Pacifica










Casco Viejo - Old Downtown










Casco Viejo - Old Downtown










Casco Viejo - Old Downtown


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow, beautiful pictures Bernai. Casco Viejo is so beautiful yet unknown worldwide. It rivals any colonial town by far


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Photo by Jeff Beer*

*The Sky, the Skyline and the Bay






*


----------



## Enhander (May 11, 2004)

It's like funny and impressive how huge and tall buildings are located beside narrow streets, which are meant to be used by light traffic. Are there some boulevards, wide avenues in the city? If I were the Panama Mayor it would concern me.


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

Cinta Costera - Coastal Highway










Ventana Urbana - Punta Pacifica- Urban Window










Casco Viejo - Old Panama

[









Balboa Union Church


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

By PanaLG


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Looks like the Trump Ocean Club (tallest right) is just about done and would challenge The Point (tallest left) for height... at least from this vantage point...*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

PanaManiac said:


> *The Sky, the Skyline and the Bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice..


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Enhander said:


> It's like funny and impressive how huge and tall buildings are located beside narrow streets, which are meant to be used by light traffic. Are there some boulevards, wide avenues in the city? *If I were the Panama Mayor it would concern me.*


*Since you're not the mayor, no one else need be concerned. Thanks for your :2cents: input.*


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Coastal Beltway*


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

Las Bovedas

[


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

Punta Pacifica


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

Punta Pacifica - Dia Nublado


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

--------^^

:master: :applause::applause::applause: :bow:


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Source*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## GreatHeights (May 8, 2011)

That twisted tower would easily be Panama's landmark. Great skyline. With more office and glassy buildings will surely stand among the rest!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

GreatHeights said:


> That twisted tower would easily be Panama's landmark. Great skyline. With more office and glassy buildings will surely stand among the *rest*!


*Did you mean best?*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^

Panama City Skyline by Hernal, on Flickr
:cheers:


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^


*If you keep posting on and visiting this thread, I won't be able slip PC pics by you on my GTC thread... :lol:

Nice pic, BTW.*


----------



## GreatHeights (May 8, 2011)

PanaManiac said:


> *Did you mean best?*



Let' rephrase it as: The best among the rest! 
Even from that vantage view above, though the Revolution tower is not the tallest, it surely stands on his own. So many great projects. Great pictures here!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

GreatHeights said:


> Let' rephrase it as: *The best among the rest!*
> Even from that vantage view above, though the Revolution tower is not the tallest, it surely stands on his own. So many great projects. Great pictures here!


*Thanks for the clarification. kay:*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

PanaManiac said:


> *If you keep posting on and visiting this thread, I won't be able slip PC pics by you on my GTC thread... :lol:
> 
> Nice pic, BTW.*


Dont worry; in that case (if the pic is found by me) i will not participate by guessing the GTC


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Dont worry; in that case (if the pic is found by me) i will not participate by guessing the GTC


*I wasn't worried, I was just sharing a light moment. *


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

*PTY - Panama City*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*By djmegabyte*

*Punta Pacifica (left), San Francisco (right) and Corredor Sur (bottom)*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Another great photo of Panama city


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

*PTY - Panama*


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

*El Viejo Bote*


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful skyline.


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

*View from Costa del Este - Vista desde Costa del Este*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Panama Skyline is really amazing! Is Latin Americas Hong Kong.
The only problem I see in the city is traffic jams! For a city of 1.5 millions, Panamas jams are comparable to the ones in the cities with the largest car fleet in the region like Sao Paulo, Buenos Aires and Caracas.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Panama Skyline is really amazing! Is Latin Americas Hong Kong.
> *The only problem I see in the city is traffic jams!* For a city of 1.5 millions, Panamas jams are comparable to the ones in the cities with the largest car fleet in the region like Sao Paulo, Buenos Aires and Caracas.


*That problem is currently being addressed with a mass transit metro system in the planning stages...*


----------



## djmegabyte (Nov 26, 2005)

I just love it!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Love the Metro System project! It would truly pimp up even more Panama City.

Only one correction. The video says Panama will be the 9th country in Latin America with a Metro System but they forget Peru in the counting. Lima has a Metro System of 32 kms long. Plus, the enlargement of Line 1 and the construction of Line 2 are projects to be started this and next year respectively.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Source*​


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

Manglares Costa del Este - Mangrooves Costa del Este


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

^^ *My favorite shot (thanks to the weather) from Ancon Hill! 

Gracias, Bernai*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*San Francisco (de la Caleta) District*

*Source*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Source*

*Obarrio - Banking Sector*​


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Source*

*Marbella*​









*Punta Pacifica*​


----------



## Reapvkz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice Skyline!
Looks like Dubai in central America.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Bernai said:


>



Great pic....


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

Edificio de La Administracion del Canal de Panama


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

Edificio de La Administracion del Canal de Panama


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

Panama City


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Looking really good, very nice Panamaniac :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I think one of the best skylines in the world.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:runawayanntastic resort urbanism


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

*Panama Bay*

Error


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

*Atardecer - Ciudad de Panama*


----------



## Aldahir0258 (Jan 28, 2013)

EL TIGRE CENTROAMERICANO CON SUS RASCACIELOS HERIZANTES LA ILUMINACION DE PRIMER MUNDO FELICIDADES


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning photos from Panama City. :cheers:


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

ARUNDEL CASTLE by Dutch shipspotter, on Flickr


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
*What has this to do with this thread?*


----------

